# Perfect Time ADW Launcher EX .10 cents



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=org.adwfreak.launcher

Google's 3rd day of treats....... for 10 cents!

ADW Launcher EX


----------



## Fering (Sep 17, 2011)

Nevermind, google is your friend.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Day-3-of-Googles-10-cent-app-giveaway-brings-10-more-titles_id24492

this is where I got the info, but when I checked market for these apps, they were .10 cents


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I downloaded it, and it is awesome.... The only problem I'm having with it, is in Portrait, if you touch an icon, it selects the icon to the right of it. Any Ideas?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I downloaded it, and it is awesome.... The only problem I'm having with it, is in Portrait, if you touch an icon, it selects the icon to the right of it. Any Ideas?


There is another thread here, discussing the update and it's problems.......


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't figure out how to hide the dock. Also does ADW allow you to hide app icons from the drawer like Launcherpro?


----------

